# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Bota e çudirave!

## vana

Po fluturoj, ne qiellin madheshtor i pikturuar me ngjyrat me te shkelqyeshem dhe duke perkrahur te gjitha tonalitet e bojqilles, dite e qete, kohe e paster, pa re, prospektiva e tokes nga larte ndryshon kompletesisht: cdo gje duket e vogel dhe vetem format pa detaje dallohen. Nje ere e fresket me perplaset ne fytyre, por dielli shkelqen afer meje dhe rrezet e tij te verdha si ari me ngrohin shpirtin dhe zemren. Poshte meje dallandyshet fluturojne te lira duke kenduar ardhjen e pranveres, malet jan plot gjelberim, fushat mbushur me ngjyrat e ylberit.Nuk arrij te kuptoj se ku ndodhem, por jam e sigurte qe gjendem large shqetesimeve, halleve, problemeve. Qetesimin e shpirtit, lumturine  dhe lirine qe kerkoja me ne fund e gjeta, ne boten e endrrave 

. Ju lutem mos me zgjoni, se si trup pa jete do te perplasem ne toke
balle per balle me  REALITETIN

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga vana_ 
> 
> 
> . Ju lutem mos me zgjoni, se si trup pa jete do te perplasem ne toke
> balle per balle me  REALITETIN


Eshte e vertet qe shume here problemet dhe hallet na fusin thelle ne mendime saqe kemi frik te hapim syte dhe te shikojm realitetin,por jemi gabim se ne jemi ata/ato qe heret a vone do te perballemi me ate realitet sado dhe sido ta ket emrin.
Nuk e di se ku ka qene qellimi jot po un do te thoja shife realitetin ne sy sot,mos e ler per neser se eshte me e veshtire.

----------


## vana

Dihet! Pa realitet je njeri i humbur, keto fjale qe shpreva ishin disa mendime personale, ndonjehere te jetosh ne boten e endrave nuk eshte keq, te pakten stakojm trurin nga monotonia e perditshme, por realiteti eshte akoma me i rendesishem, dhe skemi se si ti shmangemi, na perplaset perpara dhe skemi nga te shkojme pa i bere llogarit me te!

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

ne rradhe te para doja te uroja per temen qe ke hapur...sinqerisht nje tem shum e bukur 
futemi neper endrra qe ti largohemi the cold world...ti harrojm te keqijat te pakten dhe per pak momente...kur je ne enderr mund te ndihesh e gezuar por ama kur zgjohesh ndihesh me keq se sa me perpara sepse u ktheve ne realitet e kurr ska per te ndodhur endrra jote....enderron sa enderron dhe bam realiteti te jep nje shpull.

----------


## vana

Femijeria eshte nje nga fazat me komplete e jetes qe kujtohet plot mall dhe nostalgji.

Bota e cudirave, e fantasis e kreativitetit ben pjese ekskluzivisht tek femijeria: sa here kur kemi qen te vegjel e kemi imagjinuar jeten fantastike, plot surpriza pozitive, cdo dite qe kalonte ishte me e bukur se dita e djeshme dhe e nesermja na u dukte se do te ishte akoma me e bukur se dita e sotme. Cdo gje shkelqente, edhe pa diell, edhe ne varferi sepse jetonim ne boten e inocenzes ku sakrificat nuk ekzistojne, ku kufit jan pa barriera.
Kur kalojme tek faza e adoleshences jeta na zhgenjen, na duket rrene gjithcka sepse jeta eshte nje enderr dhe enderrat jan enderra qe duhen jetuar!
Jam e lumtur qe kam mundesin te jetoj, te provoj gjithcka, cdo cast dhe moment, te gjitha fazat e rritjes jo vetem fizike por edhe psikollogjike dhe qendroj ne shprese te nje bote te permiresuar, shpresa vdes e fundit.
Kjo eshte enderra ime pavarsisht se jam e rritur. Dhe do te rritem akoma, ishallah!

----------


## vana

Faleminderit Shkoder gurl, pash profilin tende, kemi lindur te dyja te njejten dite........ dhe karateristika e ujorit eshte origjinaliteti dhe kreativiteti jemi perhere me koke ne ajer lol!

----------


## Willy

Bota e cudirave!!! Tem mjaft e bukur, me kujtohen serish momentet e paharruar e femijeris time, me mallengjeve anetare, flm! Un mendoj se ne jeten ton ka gjithmon vend per fantazin te pakten nje moment qe te bon te harosh perditshmerin!

----------


## vana

Faleminderit willy, c'ka thua eshte e drejte dhe une kam kerkuar ta pershkruaj kompletisht jeten e endrrave!

----------


## Poeti

Vana e nderuar!
 Ne temen tende respektivisht ne shkrimet e tua ka nje gje qe te gjithe do te donim ta besonim , ta beni te jete ashtu sikur e shohim ne enderr!!
Dhe konstatimi yt se kur biem ne "toke" ballafaqohemi me realitetin i cili eshte shume , shume i hidhur paraqet thenjen ne me te forte, me komplekse dhe me reale qe kam lexuar!

  Keputa nje dege bliri dhe e afrova tek hunda qe ti merrja ere!
  Nga dega u shkepute nje gjethe e cila ngadale duke u luhatur shkonte ne drejtim te tokes, e une duke e veshtruar rrugetimin e saj fillova dhe vete te luhatem e perkundem ne nje enderr te  bukur e cila me barti ne krahet  e saje brigjeve te lumtura te dashurise, brigjeve nga kurre ne jete nuk kisha kaluar. I humbur ne kete enderrim timin kisha ecur e ecur i dehur me aromen e blirit dhe te endrres, isha larguar aq shume nga kjo bote reale, sa me dukej vehtja se jam ne qiellin e shtate.....Nje sirene automobili me shkeputi nga enderrat dhe me dergoi ne spital (ne realitetin e jetes sone)>>

----------

